# بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 

يسرني ان افتح المجال لجميع المبتدئات بالتجاره وبارخص الاسعار واتحدى باسعاري الجمييع
ولدي تجتمع الجودة والاقل سعر بتووفيق من الله وحده 
*عطـور الفواحـات *​ 



رواائح منعشه وفوااحه في شتى ارجاء المنزل​ 






متوفر الروائح التاليه ( حاليا) 
فانيليا
عنب ابيض
كادي
فواكه
برتقال
خوخ
جوز الهند
الموز
توت
ورد​


100 مل تكفي لعمل ( 10) قارورة 10 مل سعر الجمله(45) ريال
سعر الدرزن 12 حبه (منوع ) معبأه وجاهزه (72) 
5 درزن فما فوق الحبه ب 5 ريال الدرزن ب (60)
السعر المقترح للبيع ( 15) ريال​ 

*قوارير فارغه لعطور الفواحات*​ 





​ 

سعر الدرزن ل 5 مل (16) ريال​ 
معطرات المفارش 
*معطرات المفارش باللتر او بالعلب*
بالعطور الفرنسيه او روائح الفواكه حسب الطلب
روائح ذات تركيز عالي وضمان عدم ترك بقع
-سعر الدرزن لمعطرات المفارش (6ريال)
_ 10 درزن فما فوق (5 ) ريال فقط واضافه الى استيكرات خاصه باسمكم او اسم المحل مجانا
-سعر البيع المقترح من 10 الى 15ريال​ 





*مع توفير كافه انواع واحجام علب المعطرات *​ 






سعر الدرزن ل 250 مل ب(30)0ريال
عند الطلب 10 درزن فما فووق معطرات نعمل استيكر خاص لك وباسمك مجانا




​ 
انواع جااهزه من معطرات المفارش​ 



سعر الدرزن ب 120 ريال



الدرزن ب 120 ريال



الدرزن 120 ريال



500 مل ب 185 ريال للدرزن



500 مل ب 185 ريال للدرزن​ 


خمريات للشعر والجسم 2في واحد
روائح جذابه وعطور فوااحه
سعر الدرزن 60 ريال​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
طقم متكامل للجسم
انتعاش وتعطير
طقم الرمان 
كريم للجسم /جل للاستحمام/ مرطب/معطر
احجام 300 مل



الطقم الواحد ب 70 ريال


​ 
معطر ثلجي روووعه
تنعيم وتعقيم ورائحه 
تطفي ع الجسم انتعاش وبروده
متوفر ب 3 انواع
نكتار/دلع البنات /بنت الرياض

عطور فرنسيه للجيب
ثبات وروائح مميزه
سعر الدرزن ب 45 ريال فقط






بالختام ارفعوا المووضوع بدعوووه ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة*

استغفر الله واتوب اليه


----------



## جوو الرياض (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة*

[align=center]
[align=center]
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن


تميز بلاشك دانه ...مووفقه ياارب
[/align]
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة*

حيااااك اخووي شرفت المووضوع


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة*

للررررررررررررفع


----------



## ام فراس (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة*

موفقه اختي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة*

حياك الله اختي


----------



## الخبيرة (12 مايو 2018)

*رد: بارخص الاسعار / معطرات المفارش وعطور الفواحات والمخمريات ـ بالجملة*

كيف اتواصل للطلب


----------

